# cherokee problems



## 78K20 (Apr 21, 2003)

I recently purchased a 96 jeep cherokee with a 4.0L and a 5 speed.. After fixing a whole herd of problems i still have a couple left. The other day i turned the key and nothin happened, I pulled out all of the relays and stuck um back in then it started fine but im afraid it is gonna leave me stuck somewhere. Which relay should I replace or what could the problem be? Also when i take off hard in 1st gear there is a scraping noise, only in 
1st gear though. I know its not the clutch and i replaced the trans and clutch together. My motor mounts are good but i have no clue where the noise is coming from. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Plowlikehell (Nov 29, 2004)

Also check the solenoid wire going down to the starter. There is a connector that likes to corrode. I had that happen on my 91 YJ, and drove me nuts.


----------



## ditchbangin (Sep 12, 2006)

occasionally i have to start my 93 cherokee in neutral gear, (its an auto) safety switch is going bad, might be your problem too, the relays are expensive and are non-returnable, so check them with a meter before you just toss them out, a service manual will tell you how to do this.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*If anyone still follows this...*

Another very common jeep thing is the ignition cylinder itself. There is a little plastic cap on the back of the cylinder (actually like all mopar products) that can break and the cylinder will only turn to the on position or slightly farther not actually getting to the start position. There is also a little metal wire piece that holds the whole works together which can break, happened to me recently. I still don't know what the piece is actually suppose to do because I took it out and have been fine ever since. The little metal piece that is...you must have the plastic part on the back or it doesn't work.


----------

